# W_R_Ranch get in here!



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome back WR. Now post some pics of the garden and any other updates you've made!!!!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Is he back from the outside? I hope to see some pics soon as well.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Apparantly he is on the site, but does not have posting and pm'ing priviliges yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Welcome back WR! Missed ya!


----------



## w_r_ranch1 (Jan 14, 2005)

Test 241...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey! Welcome back bud.:texasflag


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome Back, Buddy!


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Welcome back Mr. Ranch. You have been missed here.


----------



## w_r_ranch1 (Jan 14, 2005)

Test 248...


----------



## w_r_ranch1 (Jan 14, 2005)

Test 249...


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

welcome back 
It is two hot outside your need to chillll..


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

w_r_ranch1 said:


> Test 249...


Hey bud!! You changed something!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Good to see you back ranch.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

go smoke a butt, welcome back


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Welcome back...


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

roundman said:


> go smoke a butt, welcome back


LOL!!! Little did you know... Now go look in the BBQ forum, I left something there for you. :rotfl:


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

chuck leaman said:


> Is he back from the outside? I hope to see some pics soon as well.


Well that can probably be arranged...


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Welcome back. Missed your post here..


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Glad you're back Ranch.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

OK!! Now Its right & welcome back!! Don't play with those monkey's in the jungle. LOL! Stay in your garden you will live longer. Almost forgot your salsa looks killer!!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome back Mr. Ranch!


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Welcome back ranch! Good to see you back


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Welcome back Professor!!!!
We missed ya immensely!


----------

